# Switching from puppy clip to bikini clip?



## Girl-E (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello,

I am new to this forum! 
I have a 15 week old standard poodle puppy who is currently in a puppy clip, but I wanted to switch her to a "Bikini/Miami/Summer" clip. The weather is getting warm her in SoCal, so I do not think that is an issue. Is there any reason I should wait to get this clip on her?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

None that I can think of really, (If you walked into my shop with that request I would do it), other than she is a little young to stand still for an all over grooming like that. It certainly doesn't mean it can't be done, it just means that if she isn't used to being clippered all over, which she probably isn't if she's only 15 weeks old, then the trim might not be perfect. Keep in mind that it is very difficult to scissor soft puppy hair so the puffs on her ankles may be harder to do than on an adult poodle. Again, not so difficult that it can't be done, it's just more difficult and it may not be 100% perfect.
Making the switch from grooming face, feet, and tail and scissoring all over to being cliped all over can frighten some dogs the first time. Are you planning to take her to a groomer or try and do it yourself. I usualy try and make special deals for young puppies, maybe if you're going to take her to a groomer you can find somebody who will do the same??


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

We started Moose young with all over grooming and he really grew into it being acceptable as he got older. I was doing it onec a week when he was a pup to get him comfortable with the clippers.

Go for it!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Mandy has had that clip forever and I love it on her. I actually like her puppy cuffs better then now mind you she is in mid coat change so that could be why.
Good luck and don't forget pics.
It is hard to grow back out though I hate the betwen stages


----------

